

What I have learnt doing startups for 7 years - skrish
http://blog.prateekdayal.net/what-i-have-learned-doing-startups-for-7-years/

======
knicksjets121
Great article -- the team is so important, collaboration is key and you learn
by doing.

Make a product people love and can use everyday!

------
skrish
Reminded me very much of blog by Jacques Mattheij. I liked it.

------
raywu
This is great Prateek! Your thoughtfulness shines through.

